# Blackrock Horde Recruit a Friend



## Anyshus1907 (8. August 2014)

Ich suche eine Dame, die Interesse daran hat neue Charts auf Blackrock hoch zu leveln und gemeinsam zu ariden und PvP zu betreiben.
(Eine Dame deswegen, da mit die meisten Typen einfach zu Anstrengend sind mit ihren Slang und Twitch gehabe)

Erstmal zu mir: Ich spiele seit Release World of Warcraft , ich bin Mitglied in einer Top100 Raidgilde und habe dementsprechend Erfahrung im PvE Content. Ich bin 24Jahre alt und Student. Ich suche jemanden der Interesse hat gern auch mehrere Chars hoch zu leveln. Du kannst dir aussuchen, entweder du wirbst mich oder ich werbe dich, in beiden Fällen trage ich die Kosten.

Außerdem stelle ich einen TS3 Server.

Vorrausetzungen:
Alter egal, bitte nur keine Kinder
Zeit: Du solltest schon Zeit mitbringen, dass wir an min. 3Tagen die Woche 4-8Stunden leveln können.
Realm: Blackrock

Ich biete:
WoW upgrade bis Mist of Pandaria
TS3 Server
Grundausstattung an Taschen + Gold+(Epic fliegen)

Einfach Battle.tag hier hinter lassen oder PM


----------



## Dewey (10. August 2014)

Moin,

ich, "leider" männlich, suche derzeitig jemanden, den ich für Blackrock begeistern und dort werben kann. Ich zocke seit BC mit einigen Pausen und level derzeitig auf einem Zweitaccount einige Chars hoch. Slang könnte ich mir nun keinen nachsagen lassen und Twitch gesabbel geht mir reichlich am allerwertesten vorbei. 

Solltest Du als Interesse haben mit jemandem, der 29 Jahre alt, verlobt ist, aber dennoch seine Freizeit gerne ingame verbringt (Meine bessere Hälfte spielt auch auf Blackrock), dann kannste ja mal Bescheid geben zwecks Battletag. Atm habe ich einen Level 14 Schami (Resto) und Level 11 Hunter, welche ich gerne auf 90, oder zumindest 85 bringen würde.

Gib einfach mal Bescheid


----------

